# Average Operating CPU Core Temp



## rikitheshadow (Mar 31, 2008)

K, I've got questions for anyone who is experienced with heat syncs and thermal paste. Just got finished building a computer on my own for the first time, no experience with applying and ensuring that the CPU will be safe. I'm running a Intel Core 2 Duo 2.66 GHz on a Abit IP35 Pro (MB) with a 650 watt power supply, and the with an ATX 12v 8 pin to the CPU. There are pleny of case fans keeping the case temp to an average of less than 25 - 30c(celsius). The motherboard does have a safety feature to shut off the power if any of the 2 (cpu core and case temp) exceed a set temperature, but i'm just a little nervous cause it was my first time to apply a heat sync to a CPU (w/ thermal paste). Took me 2 trys to get the heat sync properly attached and i was afraid that would mess up the thermal paste. So far I have windows running and everything so I assume if i had enough time to get an OS and format the HD that the thermal paste and heat sync are working properly. Idle temp of the cpu core is 29-30c and for example if I have a program like MAME(Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) running its 50-55c. Does the idle and operating temp of the CPU core seem nominal or correct for the type of processor i'm running?

Btw i'm only addressing this thread for cooling issues, I don't intend to overclock my computer which may risk my hardware warranty.


----------



## Bundy (Mar 31, 2008)

If you are using the stock cooler as supplied with the CPU, your temperatures look about right (assuming your temperature reading is correct).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2008)

You are at about normal...  there is nothing wrong with those temps...


----------



## rangerone766 (Mar 31, 2008)

your temps look fine, i wouldnt worry but....

if you hang out here for a while you may just decide to overclock it a bit. the chance of breaking anything is very small. just hang around a bit and do some research. when/if the time comes and you need any help just ask. 

and also Welcome to TPU


----------



## rikitheshadow (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank You guys. Guess I'm just a little nervous about my first time handling the CPU.


----------

